# Mike Verta's courses (Are they videos or just text) ?



## muziksculp (May 16, 2018)

Hi,

I'm considering buying a couple of *Mike Verta*'s courses, but I can't tell if they are videos, or just text , or both as far as the format of the course is concerned ? 

Some feedback on this would be helpful. 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## MatFluor (May 16, 2018)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm considering buying a couple of *Mike Verta*'s courses, but I can't tell if they are videos, or just text , or both as far as the format of the course is concerned ?
> 
> ...



Videos - mostly 3-5 hours. No text - how did you come up with that?


----------



## muziksculp (May 16, 2018)

MatFluor said:


> Videos - mostly 3-5 hours. No text - how did you come up with that?



Thanks for the feedback. 

Well, I wasn't sure of the format of his course, since I couldn't find any info. about that on his site.


----------



## synergy543 (May 16, 2018)

In some of the classes Mike provides scores. I doubt Mike will write a text book  ...but you never know. Mike has lots of free classes on youtube so I suggest you check those out first to see the format and what to expect. 

The live Brass Class is really particularly outstanding and if you're interested in brass writing at all, I would highly recommend that one for starters (though its not typical as the others do have live players). 
Here's a little promo of the class:


----------



## d.healey (May 16, 2018)

Checkout his YouTube channel, there are a few free classes on there too which will give you an example of the format - https://www.youtube.com/user/MikeVerta


----------



## muziksculp (May 16, 2018)

Thanks to all for the additional feedback. I will check them out.


----------



## Paul T McGraw (May 16, 2018)

The live symphonic brass class is really outstanding. And you get scores and recording for each of the examples, in addition to the video. I loved it!


----------



## muziksculp (May 16, 2018)

Paul T McGraw said:


> The live symphonic brass class is really outstanding. And you get scores and recording for each of the examples, in addition to the video. I loved it!



Thanks for the recommendation. I will consider in the near future. 

Right now I'm more interested in his Structure, and Counterpoint courses.


----------



## ghandizilla (May 17, 2018)

Counterpoint is great. Very practical, with direct application of the advices on the DAW. Don't know about Structure (would gladly hear more about it).


----------



## theiss1979 (May 27, 2018)

ghandizilla said:


> Counterpoint is great.



It sure is. Watching it right now and from the material I did watch, I already know that these are the most valuable 4 hours about counterpoint I probably will ever have had. It's both entertaining and informative. Apart from his drinking habits and swearing and "fuck the rules" attitude (which is the entertaining part), there's soooo much to learn from this, that I truly recommend his courses to anyone who really wants to learn with a real-world practical approach in mind.


----------



## Henu (May 27, 2018)

I dodged these for a year before I bought one in January to check out if it would be of any use.

I have now ten of those.


----------



## Sami (May 27, 2018)

theiss1979 said:


> It sure is. Watching it right now and from the material I did watch, I already know that these are the most valuable 4 hours about counterpoint I probably will ever have had. It's both entertaining and informative. Apart from his drinking habits and swearing and "fuck the rules" attitude (which is the entertaining part), there's soooo much to learn from this, that I truly recommend his courses to anyone who really wants to learn with a real-world practical approach in mind.



The Counterpoint course is my favourite. Also, anyone else think it contains some of the most amazing themes in any class?


----------



## theiss1979 (May 28, 2018)

I really hope to see a "Counterpoint 2" in the near future.


----------



## Consona (May 28, 2018)

muziksculp said:


> Right now I'm more interested in his Structure, and Counterpoint courses.


Structure and Counterpoint are great classes. But you'll end up buying all of them anyway.


----------



## Saxer (May 28, 2018)

Before you watch any of Mike's videos make sure you have a good whiskey available.


----------

